# How i write a small article on world?



## kivinsmith09 (Apr 30, 2019)

I'm a little master of writing but i know. How i start a small article? Any idea

Sent from my SM-J320H using Tapatalk


----------



## epimetheus (Apr 30, 2019)

Your meaning is unclear to me. Whatever article you are planning to write, a good start would be expressing it clearly.


----------



## Olly Buckle (Apr 30, 2019)

Very unclear. Does your first sentence mean are you a small person who is a master of writing, or a person who has small mastery of writing for example? In its entirety the world is a bit big for a small article, is there some aspect you wish to address particularly?


----------



## kivinsmith09 (Apr 30, 2019)

Olly Buckle said:


> Very unclear. Does your first sentence mean are you a small person who is a master of writing, or a person who has small mastery of writing for example? In its entirety the world is a bit big for a small article, is there some aspect you wish to address particularly?


Dear Olly i know everything but how i use? 

Sent from my SM-J320H using Tapatalk


----------



## kivinsmith09 (Apr 30, 2019)

epimetheus said:


> Your meaning is unclear to me. Whatever article you are planning to write, a good start would be expressing it clearly.


No... i am non native speaker of English language. I completed bachelor in literature and linguistics. I am so good in speaking but little bit weak in writing.

Sent from my SM-J320H using Tapatalk


----------



## Olly Buckle (Apr 30, 2019)

kivinsmith09 said:


> No... i am non native speaker of English language. I completed bachelor in literature and linguistics. I am so good in speaking but little bit weak in writing.
> 
> Sent from my SM-J320H using Tapatalk



I think I would put that as, 'No, I am not a native English speaker. I took a degree in Literature and Linguistics, so I am a good speaker but weak in writing'

I could be wrong, 'I am so good' can be interpreted as 'I am very good', putting the 'so' at the beginning changes its significance completely.

It always pays to keep things brief, and speaking implies language, there is no need to use both words. Qualifying words weaken statements, saying you are 'a little bit' weak in writing does little or nothing to convey the degree or form of weakness. The whole phrase should be 'I completed a bachelor of arts degree in ...', but that sounds very formal. Actually neither 'I took', nor 'I completed', actually establish that you passed, I think people would say something like "I got a 2.1 in …", most people would know that a lit and ling. degree was a BA.

Do you read much? it really is the first basic step towards writing.


----------



## kivinsmith09 (Apr 30, 2019)

Olly Buckle said:


> I think I would put that as, 'No, I am not a native English speaker. I took a degree in Literature and Linguistics, so I am a good speaker but weak in writing'
> 
> I could be wrong, 'I am so good' can be interpreted as 'I am very good', putting the 'so' at the beginning changes its significance completely.
> 
> ...


Yes i'm agree with your words. I know. How can i improve my writing? You can help in my ressearch. 

Sent from my SM-J320H using Tapatalk


----------



## Olly Buckle (May 1, 2019)

kivinsmith09 said:


> Yes i'm agree with your words. I know. How can i improve my writing? You can help in my ressearch.
> 
> Sent from my SM-J320H using Tapatalk



My main advice to someone wanting to improve their writing is to read. People have a tendency to think I mean read difficult or intellectual things; not necessarily so. Find something that is easy to read and amuses you and you will absorb far more than if you have to fight over every word. Going through the critiques here will help as well, not just reading, but reading about writing. When you find someone who gives a good, considered, crit. it is worth going to their profile and looking up their other posts/started threads. 

It is difficult to help with research if I don't know what you are researching, but I wonder if you have got the right word, maybe you simply mean I can help in your aim to improve your writing.

I remember a teacher in primary school telling us that each of us was an important person and we should never belittle ourselves by using lower case for 'I'. Always use a capital to refer to yourself, you are important.


----------



## kivinsmith09 (May 1, 2019)

Olly Buckle said:


> My main advice to someone wanting to improve their writing is to read. People have a tendency to think I mean read difficult or intellectual things; not necessarily so. Find something that is easy to read and amuses you and you will absorb far more than if you have to fight over every word. Going through the critiques here will help as well, not just reading, but reading about writing. When you find someone who gives a good, considered, crit. it is worth going to their profile and looking up their other posts/started threads.
> 
> It is difficult to help with research if I don't know what you are researching, but I wonder if you have got the right word, maybe you simply mean I can help in your aim to improve your writing.
> 
> I remember a teacher in primary school telling us that each of us was an important person and we should never belittle ourselves by using lower case for 'I'. Always use a capital to refer to yourself, you are important.


Olly Buckle... I say. Thank you so much for your help. Kindly send me your Gmail address. I will send me research topic and also my research proposal. But first we need to learn about what i want and how i can help to each others? 

Sent from my SM-J320H using Tapatalk


----------



## Dluuni (May 2, 2019)

kivinsmith09 said:


> No... i am non native speaker of English language. I completed bachelor in literature and linguistics. I am so good in speaking but little bit weak in writing.


If you are better at spoken English than written, have your tongue proofread for your fingers.
Before you send something, say it word for word, moving your lips and tongue at the very least, exactly as it is written. Your tongue will tell you where the errors are, so that you can fix them.


----------

